# رسوم متحركة لتوضيح بعض الآليات الميكانيكية المعقدة



## الياس عبد النور (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*المحركات الشعاعية*
المحركات الشعاعية تستخدم في الطائرات , حيث تربط المراوح على محاور المحركات لتكوين التيارات الهوائية ​ 


اللازمة للطيران, و الرسم ادناه يوضح الالية الاساسية لعمل هذا النوع من المحركات​ 

​






*من مباديء الماكنة البخارية*
هذه الالية الاساسية التي استخدمت في المكائن البخارية لتحويل الحركة​ 
الخطية الى حركة دورانيه وكما مبين ادناه​ 


​ 




​ 
*مكائن الخياطة*​ 
الرسم ادناه يوضح حركة الخيط و تكوين الغرزة بواسطة الابرة و المكوك​ 



​ 

​ 
*آلية الصليب المالطي*​ 
هذه الالية تستخدم في الساعات و المكائن التي تحتاج الى برامج ميكانيكية​ 
و تعتمد على تحويل الحركة الدورانية الى حركة خطية​ 







​ 




​ 


*(صندوق آلية تغيير السرع اليدوي ( الكير بوكس *​ 
*و يستخدم بشكل رئيسي في السيارات و الآليات لتغيير السرعة يدويا*​ 







​ 




​ 
*مفصل دوار كروي*​ 
*هذا النوع من الآلية يستخدم في الاطارات الامامية للسيارات العاملة*​ 
بالسحب الامامي ( درايف شفت​ 



​ 

​ 
*المدافع الالية المستخدمة في البوارج الحربية لتدمير البواخر و الزوارق*​ 










​ 
*المحركات الدورانية*​ 
*و تسمى ايضا" بمحركات ( وينكل ) وهي من محركات الاحتراق الداخلي الفريدة من نوعها , ومصممه لتحويل الضغط الناجم من الاحتراق الى حركة دورانية بدلا من محركات المكابس الترددية الاعتيادية*​ 







​ 



 ​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تم اعادة رفع الصور بارك الله بكم


----------



## الياس عبد النور (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## فهد القطرين (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ااااااااااالف شكر علي التوضيحات والصور الرائع
ربنا يزيدك من نورة وعلمه
آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين


----------



## narya (1 أكتوبر 2010)

waaaaaaaaaaaaw good job alyas i hope u sucseessfull


----------



## مصر النيل (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م.احمد عيد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*جهد غالي ومفيد ومشكور من المهندس الياس
اغتنم الرسالة لاطرح علي حضراتكم استفتاء وسوف نعممه علي كل المواضيع وهوكتابة الكلمات العلمية بالانجليزية لان كل مستخدم هو مهندس ونعلم ان اغلب الكتب العلمية بالانجليزية وجميع الmanuals للمعدات بالانجليزية وواجب علي الجميع ان يتقن هذه اللغة فمثلاً نقول:
المكائ البخارية:steam engine ..الكير بوكس:gear box..........الخ
لعدم سوء الفهم اقصد الكلمات العلمية البحته فقط.*​


----------



## م.عماد ك (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله بك


----------



## Engineer freedom (1 أكتوبر 2010)

.. 

مـآشـآء اللهَ ، صور توٍضيـحيه مُـمُـيزهـ لـ آليآت معقـدهـ ميكـآنيـكيـاً ..

بـآرك الله فيــك إخــُُوي ولاتحرٍمنـآ ممـآ لـديك من إلعلــمَ ..

أحترإمي لكَ .. وتقديرٍي لمجهــوٍدك ..


----------



## الياس عبد النور (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا لمروركم الطيب


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً فعلاً صور مفيدة جداً وتوضح الفكار ببساطة


وبالنسبة للأخ أحمد عيد


م.احمد عيد قال:


> *جهد غالي ومفيد ومشكور من المهندس الياس
> اغتنم الرسالة لاطرح علي حضراتكم استفتاء وسوف نعممه علي كل المواضيع وهوكتابة الكلمات العلمية بالانجليزية لان كل مستخدم هو مهندس ونعلم ان اغلب الكتب العلمية بالانجليزية وجميع الmanuals للمعدات بالانجليزية وواجب علي الجميع ان يتقن هذه اللغة فمثلاً نقول:
> المكائ البخارية:steam engine ..الكير بوكس:gear box..........الخ
> لعدم سوء الفهم اقصد الكلمات العلمية البحته فقط.*​


أنا أشاركك الرأي في أننا مهندسون وأنه صار حتما علينا مما يفرضه علينا الواقع أن نتقن اللغة الإنجليزية، ولكن استخدامنا للمصطلحات الإنجليزية في كلامنا مع بعضنا يعطيني (وهذه وجهة نظر شخصية بحتة) أيحاءً بأننا نجهل المصطلح العربي وهذا في وجهة نظري غير مقبول، بل أنا كان لي محاولة -ولكنها لم تتم ولربما أستأنفها لاحقاً- أن نطلق لأنفسنا العنان في أن نسمي نحن بأنفسنا ما نشاء من متغيرات الهندسة ولا نبحث عن المصطلح في قواميس الترجمة المعتمد منها والغير معتمد، نحن مهندوسن ونحن عرب وهذه المنتديات مفتوحة لنا وبنا فلما لا نسمي ما نشاء بما نشاء

هذه فقط وجهة نظر أطرحها من باب المشاركة في فتح باب النقاش


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

راااااااااااااااائع 
جزيت خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## برهم السيد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## eng.troq (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير سيد الياس على الموضوع الرائع وصراحة جت في وقتها , انا عندي كورس ميكانيكا الات وصراحة فادتني الصور كثير يعطيك العافية وارجو عدم الممانعة ان اخدت الصور يلي وضعتها انتا !!


----------



## مؤمن عوض غازى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مؤمن عوض غازى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## العراق نيو (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شي روعه ....... وياريت اكو شي جديد غير هذا اتنورنا بيه


----------



## alkholy (5 أكتوبر 2010)

فلاشات رائعة جدااا

الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس


----------



## المصري 00 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن شرح أكثر عن ذلك النوع


----------



## senuors (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## تمكروز (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## ماجد الورد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (10 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك فعلا صور رائعه وبسيطه


----------



## سيد عدوى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفع بك الامة الاسلامية امييييين


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## الجنابي 2000 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الرسوم ويفضل المزيد


----------



## walid20 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك .........................................ماشاء الله.


----------



## Horse Less Knight (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## برهم السيد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ahmed malik (12 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع أكثر من ممتاز غفرالله لك ولوالديك والمسلمين .


----------



## KSA_ENG (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شي جميل شكراا


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## komatsu3000 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## SHORAN (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود يستحق الشكر


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

صورة روعة يا باشمهندس


----------



## النبيل2010 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك بكل عنف


----------



## وصفي ثابت (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جداً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## pajero330 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى*​


----------



## salwan (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز ننتظر المزيد حول هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا والمهم لكل مهندس ميكانيك


----------



## المنتصر بالله 1431 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جهودك مباركة اخي لفاضل


----------



## carluka (20 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع يا اخي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الشرنوبي المصري (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة 
وإن كنت تستطيع إحضار رسومات مثل هذه توضح كيفية عمل التكييف المركزي الذي يعمل بالأمتصاص (absorption chiller)أكون شاكر لك جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_moh2010 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع وافادك الله من علمه وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## aziz_sid (19 نوفمبر 2010)

bon travail


----------



## MUSTAFA AL MOULA (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرأ على الصورة الرائعة سائلين المولى ان يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## المهندس الحالم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله 
جميل الموضوع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## دنيا العجائب (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شي حلو رحمه الله والديك


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم يعطيك العافية واتم لك الصحه وكتب الله في ميزان حيناتك


----------



## وائل عبده (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله بك*​


----------



## zekoleko (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rays moon daneal (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جداً اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد العظيم


----------



## محمد شيحاوي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاخت الوفية (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي ألياس
صور توضيحية رائعة 
ننتظر منك المزيد​


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## MachineDoctor (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي 
رائع فعلا


----------



## wa7id (27 نوفمبر 2010)

:84::84::84::84::84:جزاك الله كل خير:84::84::84::84::84:


----------



## okab73 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الصراحه :الف شكر على الصور والتوضيح


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جميله جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ابوندى (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخى الياس على مجهوك ارائع والمتجدد


----------



## م انس بصبوص (29 مارس 2011)

مشالله على الناس الي بتفهم مشكوووور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السراب555 (2 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر على الطرح الحلو


----------



## صافي العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للأنيمشن الرائع


----------



## احمد عامر (2 أبريل 2011)

فتح الله لك


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (3 أبريل 2011)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## hmozek (14 أبريل 2011)

أكثر من رائع ألف شكر


----------



## الدلكي (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي معلومات رائعة


----------



## حبيب (15 أبريل 2011)

_*شكرا على هذه الرسوم المتحركة البديعة .وفقكم الله*_


----------



## اشرفمصطفى (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamouz1983 (11 مايو 2011)

ربي يحفظك شكرا


----------



## eng.shymaa alhlow (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا توضيح رائع وصور اروع مشكور


----------



## smail1 (29 مايو 2011)

بـآرك الله فيــك


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (24 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## م احمد خلف (24 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله بك*​


----------



## ايمن الكبره (24 يونيو 2011)

*صور توضيح كامل لحركات يصعب شرحها
جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علمآ
*​


----------



## ثابت الطائي (20 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس امير العراقي (20 يوليو 2011)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (20 يوليو 2011)

صور رائعة فعلا ومفيدة بارك الله فيك وياريت اذا يتوفر لديك صورة جديدة ترفدنا بيها وشكرا


----------



## mega197211 (9 أغسطس 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## mega197211 (9 أغسطس 2012)

الله ينور يا جماعة


----------



## أبو كنعان (9 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## enghanish85 (17 أبريل 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------

